# Kiln upgrade installed.



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Today I got two more fans and some meters to do some testing with. I've been testing with one temp probe, but this is better.

I've checked and the meters all function within micro measurements from each other so I'm confident they are true.

The first set shows the humidity in the room and the humidity in the heat box. 
Top shows 37 and heat box shows 30 and it's still inching down a bit. 


















The ambient temp in the room is.









What follows are the temperature for the 
heat box
first shelf
second shelf
third shelf. 




































I did away with the small holes in the shelves as vents and added a couple large holes to lower resistance.










So I have three completely different environments to dry bowls in. They start on the bottom and work their way up to the top shelf. 
The temp ranges are good, and will be affected by ambient temps, but I'm going to move it to a climate controlled room as soon as I have it tweaked properly.

I'll check it later because the heat will increase slowly on the second and third shelves. I want the last one to be more or less room temp with lower humidity.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice Russell.


----------

